# What meal did you dislike and were made to eat as a child and still dislike?



## Bretrick (Nov 4, 2021)

Mine was Corned Beef with a thick white sauce, on a bed of boiled cabbage.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 4, 2021)

I have live most of my childhood near an Ocean or the gulf of Mexico.
Love seafood and have eaten some strange things that swim around.
There is just something wrong about the Salmon patties I was forced to eat as a child.
I could smell them cooking and thought 'No, not again...! '


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2021)

It happened only once; it was fried beef liver and onions.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 4, 2021)

Any fish. except I do like tuna salad. My dog liked fish, so I sneaked it to her..


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2021)

Anything with *onion* in it! I would eat around the pieces of onion. Still not a fan, but, do eat it now.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 4, 2021)

Chicken livers and sautéed onions.


----------



## Shero (Nov 4, 2021)

The only corned beef I have ever eaten is the Jewish corned beef. Have never eaten that stuff out of a can!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't even want to begin imagining corned beef with a thick white sauce on it.  Good grief. Corned beef and cabbage is an American Irish dish and often some kind of mustard is served for the meat.  

I always hated turkey any which way it was served and to this day, do not eat it.  Ever!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2021)

Fish soup -- with real fish and bones in it. One time I gagged on a fish bone. That was it for me. Never ate it again.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 4, 2021)

Another one who dislikes liver & onions.

When first married  hubby insisted  that I make liver & onions.

Had to ask my mother  how to make it.

We sat  down to  eat,,few bites ,, both of us  looked at each other.

Hubby looked at  me,,"How could our parents  eat this stuff?"
Have never made since than.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2021)

Liver and onions.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 4, 2021)

Rissoles


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 4, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> What meal did you dislike and were made to eat as a child and still dislike?


Never seen a meal I didn't like, then or now.


----------



## Shero (Nov 4, 2021)

I love offal which is no surprise spending so much of my young life in Lyon. I suspect people who dislike liver and onions may not have had it done in an enjoyable way. I like also kidneys and onions yum!


----------



## charry (Nov 4, 2021)

Tripe yuk...and school runny swede ..


----------



## charry (Nov 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> The only corned beef I have ever eaten is the Jewish corned beef. Have never eaten that stuff out of a can!


I love that’s stuff out of a can


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 4, 2021)

Green dried pea soup, and lima beans .....


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 4, 2021)

Lima Beans

Ah, I see @hawkdon mentioned lima beans, too. Ugh, no matter how mom dressed 'em up, I could still taste them.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Mine was Corned Beef with a thick white sauce, on a bed of boiled cabbage.


I didn't have to think about it, corned beef and boiled cabbage is top on my "dislike" list.

I didn't like turnips either, but I think that's because my grandmother would just boil them to death.    A few years ago my BIL in Vermont cooked up a bunch of turnips he had grown, and they were drop-dead delicious.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 4, 2021)

The food I dont want to eat anymore is catfish because I ate lots of it growing up.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Hagas, absolutely hated it and still do.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 4, 2021)

I can't remember ever being forced to eat anything. Mom worked full time so we both cooked for our self a lot.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2021)

Any fish that had bones in it, however small they might be.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 4, 2021)

I was raised by my grandparents, grandma's rule was we had to have one spoonful of everything on the table. I hated and still hate sauerkraut. Grandma never knew how close I came to throwing up right at the table. I would try to swallow without tasting it. That didn't work.

DH likes it and I would put it on the table for him. The kids would beg for it, he would tell them "Oh you wouldn't like this", they would of course say "Oh yes we would", so he would give them each 2 strings, and they would beg for more. He would dole out a couple more strings, until they would get a spoonful.They all still like the stuff and the smell makes me want to barf.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 4, 2021)

I never liked turkey unless I put alot of gravy on it sweet potatoes- make me gag!


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> It happened only once; it was fried beef liver and onions.


That was mine, too.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 4, 2021)

Porridge/Oatmeal and anything with cabbage in it -


----------



## katlupe (Nov 4, 2021)

I was a fussy eater and would not eat a number of things but my mother never made me eat anything I didn't like. She would fix me something else. She just wanted me to eat. All those foods I would not eat...........I like today.


----------



## feywon (Nov 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> I love offal which is no surprise spending so much of my young life in Lyon. I suspect people who dislike liver and onions may not have had it done in an enjoyable way. I like also kidneys and onions yum!


As a child i didn't like beef liver, and have & no  doubt it was because that was just about the only thing my mother could not properly prepare. It was like chewing leather to get it small and soft enough to safely swallow. Too much work for what little flavor.

 As a young adult a roommate of mine and i talked about that and she showed me how to cook it slow. (Mom always fried itwith oil and onions, i loved how the onions tasted)  with a bit of apple cider in the pan not just oil, low to medium heat not frying.  I've liked it ever since, though i still prefer breaded and fried chicken livers.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

There was no thinking about it from me..it was Stewed cube beef... I absolutely detested it, I hated the smell of it, the look of it the horrible taste of it... and I'd gag trying to eat it.. but I'd be made to sit at the table long after everyone else was gone, expected to eat it.. and when I didn't my father would force me to eat it cold with solidified fat on top for breakfast.. before school, or get a hiding.. I almost always got the beating.

To this day the sight or smell of stewed beef makes me Gag...


----------



## Della (Nov 4, 2021)

What we had in a white sauce was dried beef and it came in a little glass jar (that's how we managed to have a matched set of juice glasses.) We had it served over toast and it was called "_Creamed chipped beef on toast._"
 I loved it.  

My mother was an excellent cook and could make anything tasty.  It's my misfortune that I like almost all food.

Liver is my exception.  We didn't have onions with it.  That actually sounds like a good idea to hide the taste.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

I wasn't exactly forced to eat anything, but my father always suggested eating liver, saying it was very healthy.
Yeah, what could be healthier than eating a filter for toxins?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 4, 2021)

We would have breakfast for dinner once in awhile. My mom would make sunny side up eggs, fried potatoes and bacon.
I hated eggs back then especially the yolks. 
She would plop 2 on my plate and I would carefully eat the whites trying not to contaminate them with the yolks. 
If I was lucky they would stay intact and I would suck the 2 of them right up off the plate and swallow them whole when she wasn't looking. No utensils needed. 
I can't remember ever breaking the yolks.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 4, 2021)

Liver and onions


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Nov 4, 2021)

Joining the beef liver and like beans crowd here.
Also, some " ethnic" Scottish dishes made their way to the table on occasion...yuck!


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Nov 4, 2021)

*lima*


----------



## Shero (Nov 4, 2021)

feywon said:


> As a child i didn't like beef liver, and have & no  doubt it was because that was just about the only thing my mother could not properly prepare. It was like chewing leather to get it small and soft enough to safely swallow. Too much work for what little flavor.
> 
> As a young adult a roommate of mine and i talked about that and she showed me how to cook it slow. (Mom always fried itwith oil and onions, i loved how the onions tasted)  with a bit of apple cider in the pan not just oil, low to medium heat not frying.  I've liked it ever since, though i still prefer breaded and fried chicken livers.


Yes feynon, liver should not be overcooked. A good way is not to cook it in chunks,but to thinly slice it and gently saute in butter. I am not too keen on the apple cider idea though, because anything with a tang in it, toughens the liver


----------



## Shero (Nov 4, 2021)

charry said:


> I love that’s stuff out of a can


Maybe you know how to prepare it well Charry


----------



## MrPants (Nov 4, 2021)

I also like beef liver. With onions and/or bacon. Gotta have some ketchup on the side though 
You're right @Shero  about the cooking. Gotta be cooked properly or it gets tough. 
Liver really doesn't have much of a taste to me. It's more a texture thing and I think that's why many don't care for it. It's very rich in nutrients!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't remember my mother feeding me anything I didn't like.  I hated beets and now I drink Beet Root Juice to lower my blood pressure.  Go figure


----------



## feywon (Nov 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> Yes feynon, liver should not be overcooked. A good way is not to cook it in chunks,but to thinly slice it and gently saute in butter. I am not too keen on the apple cider idea though, because anything with a tang in it, toughens the liver


----------



## feywon (Nov 4, 2021)

My friennd's way came out very tender tho thoroughly cooked. Haven't made it ages but as i recall it was barely a tea or tablespoon of the cider vinegar to a large frying pan.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 4, 2021)

None. If I refused to eat it then that was OK. There was very little I refused but fried tomatoes, liver,  cows tongue and brussel sprouts were on my list


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2021)

What meal did you dislike and were made to eat as a child and still dislike?​


win231 said:


> I wasn't exactly forced to eat anything, but my father always suggested eating liver, saying it was very healthy.
> Yeah, what could be healthier than eating a filter for toxins?


Looks like beef liver (or any liver) is the big winner here.
Add me to that list.
We had liver and onions pretty often.
I ate it, but I hated it.
Still do
Not really into organs 
Wonder why spleens or pancreases weren't on the menu....

A friend had this mentally deficient calf
Always had his tongue hanging out to one side with a steady stream of slobber dripping from it

Got invited to dinner
The entrée was cow's tongue


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 5, 2021)

Mum liked to serve us up Tongue Sandwiches and Tripe with White Sauce
To this day the thought of either or both make me gag


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2021)

When I was a little kid my mother would sometimes make hot cereal for our breakfast.  Two vile concoctions called Malt-o-Meal and Cream of Wheat were particularly disgusting.  We had the "sit there until you eat it" rule because there were children starving in Japan.   I never figured out how my eating or not eating that stuff affected children in Japan, though, and it remains a mystery to this day.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> When I was a little kid my mother would sometimes make hot cereal for our breakfast.  Two vile concoctions called Malt-o-Meal and Cream of Wheat were particularly disgusting.  We had the "sit there until you eat it" rule because there were children starving in Japan.   I never figured out how my eating or not eating that stuff affected children in Japan, though, and it remains a mystery to this day.


... it wasn't Japan in our house /school.. it was  starving children in Biafra....


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 5, 2021)

In my family those starving children were in China.


----------



## charry (Nov 5, 2021)

Shero said:


> Maybe you know how to prepare it well Charry


Fry it after slicing it and battering it ...yummy ..


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hated liver & onions they served at school.  I barfed them right up at the table.  When in the service we had a cook that could ruin everything.  I use to like fish.  After trying to eat it in the mess hall & barfing all over the place.  No more fish. There are a lot of others also.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 5, 2021)

The first thing that sprang to mind was 'liver and onions', but I wasn't forced to eat it, and I didn't even really hate it, but it sure wasn't a meal I was excited about tho it was somehow always very memorable.  I used to like chopped liver tho, that was tasty.

The only thing I was actually forced to eat was my Dad's attempt at vegetable soup, I don't know if he was deficient in taste buds but it was disgusting and he got all bent out of shape that us three kids didn't like it.  I'm not sure why he was cooking, mostly my mother did the cooking.  Maybe she was sick or something and he was stressed out, all I remember is the horrid soup and us being required to eat it.  Blech!


----------



## feywon (Nov 5, 2021)

Actually there was another Yellow squash soup.  Fortunately only had to deal with a few swallows, because my eldest sister who made it as a Home Ec project couldn't bear the thought of then 3 yr-old me having to have it for breakfast per house rules.  Me, who generally ate everything without complaint whether i liked it or not, unlike my 3 sisters who complained about tongue when served looking like what it was, a cow's tongue, but came home raving about the 'new lunch meat' in packed lunches a couple of days later.  

Parents were heading to store after supper (suspect they picked themselves up something to mitigate the taste), and it was my turn to go but because i'd balked after a few swallows of the soup they didn't take me and Dad stated if it wasn't empty by time they got back they'd put it away and reheat for my breakfast.  Soon as their car out of sight Margie grabbed the bowl, took it out and dumped down outhouse. Came back in and calmly said to other two sisters 'She ATE it!'  She was the one most resistant to accept my Mom, their step mom, but from day one to her i was 'the baby' and she was fiercely protective of me, no matter who/what she viewed as a threat.


----------



## Knight (Nov 5, 2021)

charry said:


> I love that’s stuff out of a can


Our oldest son just asked his mom how to make this.
https://www.kitchengidget.com/2021/04/24/puerto-rican-corned-beef/

If you try it don't crumble the corned beef use it in chunks & add it last just to warm it.


----------



## Knight (Nov 5, 2021)

Didn't have the luxury of not wanting anything at home. But the family run Italian store I learned retail butchering in expanded my acceptance of food.  Used to get whole calves in. Eye ball stew or calf brains in scrambled eggs was my 1st. experience with "different".


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> 3 sisters who complained about tongue when served looking like what it was, a cow's tongue, but came home raving about the 'new lunch meat' in packed lunches a couple of days later


That's funny!  I guess all the magazine articles about the importance of food dish presentation and placing little sprigs of parsley or rose cut radishes should start with the basics and say not to slap a tongue in the middle of the table!


----------



## feywon (Nov 6, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> That's funny!  I guess all the magazine articles about the importance of food dish presentation and placing little sprigs of parsley or rose cut radishes should start with the basics and say not to slap a tongue in the middle of the table!


Indeed!  Not even a house rule of 'try it first, then after you say if you like it we'll tell you what it is' would have worked with that!


----------



## Judycat (Nov 6, 2021)

I found the smell of mushrooms cooking to be nauseating. No one could get me to eat those things as a child.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 6, 2021)

Whenever I saw an empty salmon can, I made a beeline for the peanut butter and jelly!


----------



## bowmore (Nov 6, 2021)

My late mom was not the worlds greatest cook. Also my dad had some weird ideas.
The things I disliked was Green Giant french cut green beans from a can. Also, we had a small garden and my dad grew beets. I hated cooked beets. All our meat was well done.
But my mom made her own corned beef ina stoneware that was great.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 6, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> When I was a little kid my mother would sometimes make hot cereal for our breakfast.  Two vile concoctions called Malt-o-Meal and Cream of Wheat were particularly disgusting.  We had the "sit there until you eat it" rule because there were children starving in Japan.   I never figured out how my eating or not eating that stuff affected children in Japan, though, and it remains a mystery to this day.


It was a mystery to an entire generation.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 6, 2021)

I could never figure out how they would get my food over to the japanese kids!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 6, 2021)

Almost anything my mother made. She couldn't cook worth a darn, and her preferred method was to throw everything in the pressure cooker. Sometimes she'd get busy doing something and forget about the valve, the lid would blow off, and supper would be on the kitchen ceiling. Poor thing couldn't make Jell-O or bake a cake from mix.

I started cooking as soon as I could reach the stove. It was self defense.

In all fairness, she could knit, sew, crochet, embroider, tat, draw and paint.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

I can't think of anything. My mother used to say, however, that I would chew the beef to get the juices out then spit out the rest. I think the only thing that my mother cooked that I didn't eat was chitterlings. I never cared for collard greens but I did eat them. My parents never forced me to eat anything.


----------



## Shero (Nov 6, 2021)

We were never forced to eat anything. A lot of spoilt brats . Kitchen was always open and we were allowed to help ourselves if we felt hungry later.


----------

